# signs of a modem going bad??



## whach (Oct 13, 2009)

i have a modem alcatel adsl home plusplus 500.. a rather old one too.. but anyway whenver i turn everything off (computers, my new router, and modem) i cannot connect to the internet through the router the next day.. and it will take me hours of removing cables and doing the usual stuff people in forums like this recommend you do to troubleshoot or to make the setup work..

i have done mac cloning NUMEROUS times.. i have reconfigured my old router NUMEROUS times.. i have upgraded/downgraded the firmware of the old router NUMEROUS times.. i even crashed into my friends' houses to test my old router with their respective modems and isp's and the router worked every single time without the slightest hint of failure.. i even bought a new router thinking maybe all those tests were flukes but the new router modem setup is still exhibiting those symptoms..

another thing to note is that when i connect the modem directly to any of the computers.. i can access the internet flawlessly.. so any ideas??


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

leave the router on


----------



## rockerz_jaeck (Nov 16, 2009)

i encountered the same problem!!! we have the exactly the same modem, its also pretty old..., i think the NAT function is not working... i think the modem's is the problem,.. what did you do to solve this? did you change modem?


----------

